# A poll for your tank size for shrimps



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just a poll on tank sizes used for shrimp to give me an idea of what size I might want to consider, also very curious. 

I'm thinking a 5 gallon might be cool, but a 10 might be great to, or maybe a 15 or 20 for more room to scape.....


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

How about for people with multiple tanks? I have tanks ranging from 8 to 40G. The bigger the more stable the water, and stability is very important to shrimps.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Agree about stability, however bigger tank less chance of seeing all of your shrimps (checking on them for babies etc) Smaller tanks just mean a little more care for the water parameters, but give less places to hide therefore you see them more. I have 2.5, 8, and 20 gallon shrimps tanks. I think the overall best size would be a 15 as that is what most Breeders use.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My shrimp tanks range from 10 to 25 gallons. Most things I've read recommend using a 20 gallon for water stability.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

15 is perfect for me 24x12x12 for rack system, if you have room for your rack system 20g long is also very good tanks, i think they are 30x12x12. GL!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like 10 and under is the most common for shimp, interesting, I thought there would be more larger than 10 gallons.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Keep in mind most of us start out with a small tank, but shrimp keeping is addictive and before you know it, you have more than one, then two, then 10 tanks. 

If you bought all big ones, you'd need a huge room and big fat pocketbook to keep all the equipment/accessories/food and hyrdro needed to run them. 

Smaller tanks are easier to contain if you only have limited space, also you can get away with only one sponge filter for filtration, but a larger tank will need a HOB or Canister filter because of the added water volume, so now you are into more money for your tank systems.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just picked up my 19th tank today, got it free 90 gallon with eheim 2217 filter


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> I just picked up my 19th tank today, got it free 90 gallon with eheim 2217 filter


19th? You have to make it an even 20... go find another one lol


----------

